# Idea for the next Animal Crossing game.



## kathyceeiscool (Oct 19, 2014)

Make computers & laptops functional! If you have one it could be an online catalog so you could order stuff after Nook's is closed if you forgot something and it can still arrive by 9 AM in the morning. They could mark the prices up similar to the HHA Showcase or something.

So yeah, what do you guys think they should add/change for the next game?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

That would be cool.

I'm hoping that we get the Sports Fair back from the original, but you can actually participate in the events rather than just watching them.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Oct 19, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> I'm hoping that we get the Sports Fair back from the original, but you can actually participate in the events rather than just watching them.



This is my first animal crossing game what's the Sports Fair?


----------



## Pirate (Oct 19, 2014)

Give laptops more colours. I'd like a pink laptop, not just black or white.

Also, the one thing I've mentioned on these forums a few times before, actual bunny/cat ears that aren't hoods. Just headbands that you can wear.


----------



## Swablu (Oct 19, 2014)

I hope for Snake, Seals and Bat villagers. Long hair in Shampoodles like braids.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 19, 2014)

I would like to make wind a weather condition. Flowers and the leaves of trees would move like the town tree.  I think it would make fields of flowers look (more) amazing. Clouds would move quickly across the horizon.  The little stuff that would look cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

kathyceeiscool said:


> This is my first animal crossing game what's the Sports Fair?


It's an event from the original Animal Crossing on the Gamecube, it's basically an entire event where villagers come and participate in several activities.
It happens in the Fall (September 22, 23, or 24) and in the Spring. (March 20 and 21)
From racing, to ball-toss, to tug of war, and to morning aerobics.
It's cool and all, but the problem is...you don't participate in them (You can participate in the Morning Aerobics, but that's it).

You just watch the villagers do the activities while you watch.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Oct 19, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It's an event from the original Animal Crossing on the Gamecube, it's basically an entire event where villagers come and participate in several activities.
> From racing, to ball-toss, to tug of war, and to morning aerobics.
> It's cool and all, but the problem is...you don't participate in them (You can participate in the Morning Aerobics, but that's it).
> 
> You just watch the villagers do the activities while you watch.



Oh that sounds super cute haha, I'd love to participate in that. Reminds of the game where you bang on the table in Tomodachi Life if you have it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> Give laptops more colours. I'd like a pink laptop, not just black or white.
> 
> Also, the one thing I've mentioned on these forums a few times before, actual bunny/cat ears that aren't hoods. Just headbands that you can wear.



oh, I've never seen it, I'm sure other people have thought of it. Stuff in this game closes WAAAAY too early :| but I have a ton of plants so I leave Beautiful Town on. Nintendo doesn't understand that video games are meant to be played in bed lol. I'd love to see more purple items laptop and a purple furniture set like the green & blue one. The headbands would be super cutee.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I would like to make wind a weather condition. Flowers and the leaves of trees would move like the town tree.  I think it would make fields of flowers look (more) amazing. Clouds would move quickly across the horizon.  The little stuff that would look cool.



That'd be so cool with the 3D effect on but it tends to make my head hurt


----------



## CozyKitsune (Oct 19, 2014)

That sound cool  I hope they do that!


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Oct 19, 2014)

Kaygurl said:


> That sound cool  I hope they do that!



It would definitely make our lives way easier since the shops are closed at like 9 am.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Oct 19, 2014)

Hair styles - curly hair , long hair with side bangs , and side braid

Items / Catalogue - Your idea is very great actually :^D

Plants / Flowers - make black flowers actually black xD


----------



## CR33P (Oct 19, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Hair styles - curly hair , long hair with side bangs , and side braid
> 
> Items / Catalogue - Your idea is very great actually :^D
> 
> Plants / Flowers - make black flowers actually black xD



black flowers aren't actually black though

but yeah, your laptop idea is genius


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I would like to make wind a weather condition. Flowers and the leaves of trees would move like the town tree.  I think it would make fields of flowers look (more) amazing. Clouds would move quickly across the horizon.  The little stuff that would look cool.



Omg I've said this so many times on countless other "New Animal Crossing Ideas" thread." Lol. That and this:

When it rains, water drips off buildings, plants and trees, etc.
Tress are different sizes/heights.

Something new I just came up with:
I want birds to come back in the morning like in ww. Except this time, you see them at the sky/ground multiple times (randomly), not just when you wake up.


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 19, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> I'm hoping that we get the Sports Fair back from the original, but you can actually participate in the events rather than just watching them.



This is my ultimate dream.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Oct 19, 2014)

i really hope it gets better each game >w<


----------



## hulaburger (Oct 19, 2014)

More stuff to do at night. Seriously! There is nothing to do. The Night Owl ordinance is okay but there should be night specific or 24hr things.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 19, 2014)

To somehow decide WHERE new villagers are moving, damn!  That would be awesome. So much time wasted in vain... so much pain... so much frustration... GONE! Could you imagine it?! 

Also, some more fruits and flowers and bushes... oh, and the thing that really annoys me is fooling furniture that you think can put things on them and you ACTUALLY CAN'T! That alone ruined quite a lot of my rooms ideas... so yeah, I would change that, please


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 19, 2014)

Able to place more items on pieces of furniture.  Some set only allow 2 things and it becomes a pain.
Villager picture can be placed on the wall.  Or a bookcase that you can place items on.  Trophy, HHA prize and other things can go on there.

Able to make save different sets of your favorite clothing.  Click on the clothing and find your set right away.
Or have a clothing rack for the basement. Click on it and you can look thru your clothing.  It would free up your closet.

Add a caf? as a PWP.  You own it and can decorate it how you like.  Brewster would still work there as your manager.
I loved to see some of the villagers working there.  Big Top would probably eat all the food in the first hour.

Different types of trees.  Lights and blossoms last longer on the trees.  It's too short.
Someone said it would be nice to have items for the holidays.  Getting pumpkins at retail and been able to place them around town.
I would like to grow them, harvest them and than place them around town.  Lights on your house for Christmas.   

A shelf outside of the train station that is locked.  Perfect fruit and spare tools can be stored in there.  Only town players can get items from the shelf.  Visitors can't.  I have my 5 baskets of perfect fruit at the train station.  It doesn't look nice but I need it out for all players. 
Locker and bank machine inside retail for you and visitors.  Cut down on visitors going back and forth while selling fruit or turnips
Catalog for clothing somewhere else beside retail. City Hall is always opened.  Items like a dresser should work in the museum.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Oct 19, 2014)

That's a really good idea.  I've been hoping for that for a while now... ;D


----------



## Noah2000 (Oct 19, 2014)

More animals, flowers, shops, etc. So pretty much expand upon everything xD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

This might sound stupid, but maybe decorate cedar trees...? But it only has to be cedar trees you planted during the snowy season. Any trees planted before or after the snowy season just gets lights on them. I don't know, just popped up in my had... And the Nooklings can sell decorations at their shop


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 19, 2014)

I like the ideas about having an abd in re-tail, seperate storage for fruit and tools (maybe add in turnips), being able to order stuff off the laptop after the stores close, being able to hang animal pics on the wall, having shelves that can display more than two items, and all that other stuff about pumpkins and Christmas lights on houses.


----------



## oranje (Oct 20, 2014)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I like the ideas about having an abd in re-tail, seperate storage for fruit and tools (maybe add in turnips), being able to order stuff off the laptop after the stores close, being able to hang animal pics on the wall, having shelves that can display more than two items, and all that other stuff about pumpkins and Christmas lights on houses.



I really like those ideas!  I also wish there were more non-fruit trees like aspens, as well as new pwps, new house exteriors/themes, bigger maps, and a way to place villager plots and to prevent them from moving when you are gone for longer stretches of time.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 20, 2014)

an easier way to transfer IGbells between players would be more than appreciated !


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 20, 2014)

I think that they should add a auction house as a PWP.
Sometimes the blue banner thingie would come up and say like:

An auction beggins in one minute, *villager's* item is being sold at *price*

or something like that 

IDK I've thought of that for quite the time now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And more of everything

Furniture, clothes, villagers, PWP's and most important more QR-pattern spots! xD


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 20, 2014)

oh and more control over game by the mayor (for instance: getting villagers out after 3 complaints, full list of PWP at beginning or after a certain hours in the game, where to plant plots,...)


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2014)

The only thing I really want is to be able to decide where villagers place their houses.

I honestly feel like if that feature was in NL, I'd have gotten twice as much gameplay out of it. Instead, I found I was forcing myself to play daily to make sure no one would move out, and then the next resident would put their house in a crap spot...

So please give us a feature to decide where our houses go so I don't get bored as quickly


----------



## Toot (Oct 23, 2014)

I really wanted to be able to put a house on the beach in this game. Hopefully the next will let us lol.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 23, 2014)

Hair that goes down to your character's butt
Because let's be honest here
Me and me really need that


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 24, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> This might sound stupid, but maybe decorate cedar trees...? But it only has to be cedar trees you planted during the snowy season. Any trees planted before or after the snowy season just gets lights on them. I don't know, just popped up in my had... And the Nooklings can sell decorations at their shop



That was possible in WW, sort of.
The cedar trees would have lights on them during the winter


----------



## pinkrosiekitty (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotatable patterns. It would free so many of my pattern slots that have paths in them


----------



## Legosass Newleaf (Oct 24, 2014)

I think there should be blizards where you can only see a little ways ahead of you and, have snow drifts that act just like pit-fall seeds.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They should have bikes that you can ride around on, but they'll cause lots of grass deterioration. Also I missed having to work for Tom Nook. The player should be able to work for the postal service to deliver packages. It would make more sense working for the post office than working for Tom Nook.


----------



## NightWings (Oct 24, 2014)

Can...

Can they just make it so that when you have no new donations and no fossils...

Blathers will STOP TALKING TO YOU! AFSDFGKIEAGAE

Ah the impatience.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'm hoping that we get the Sports Fair back from the original, but you can actually participate in the events rather than just watching them.



This. So much this. Also I want the cherry festival back too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND I want Christmas lights soso badly. I want to be able to decorate my house and all the villagers and buildings could be decorated too. *sigh*


----------



## Owlsomniac (Oct 24, 2014)

A lot of these ideas sound awesome c:

I think it'd be pretty nice if they gave you either more pattern slots or made it so you could store them somehow, or something.
Also making other items stackable the way fruit is, like fossils, mushrooms, even fish would be so helpful.

I agree there could be more hairstyles and stuff, but even more than that I'd love it if they let you pick your skintone in the game as well, or just make your character customizable from the beginning the way other DS games are doing it now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

Grass seeds to control the growth of grass or vice versa. And you get a price for buying a certain amount (like when you buy a certain amount of stuff at Leif's, you get a gold/silver tool).


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 26, 2014)

Owlsomniac said:


> A lot of these ideas sound awesome c:
> 
> I think it'd be pretty nice if they gave you either more pattern slots or made it so you could store them somehow, or something.



Storing pattern slots at the Able Sisters in a book on the counter perhaps? It would give Sable more interactions. The book may also be intractable with guests and other human citizens in your town so they can share or take your patterns. Would probably have a finite amount-- but still fairly large, say 100 slots in a book for your town. Then you can also switch up patterns too from your inventory-- but it would still have same mechanics. If you put a tile down with an old fabric and a new fabric takes its slot, the tile shall be with the new design.


----------



## Kiikay (Oct 26, 2014)

being able to ice skate on frozen ponds or rivers


----------



## Miguelcrossing (Oct 26, 2014)

I want there to be 2 new colors included in the palette for the pattern designer:
*Skin and Grass!*
So that those colors would automatically apply to the object it is applied to! Dresses showing skin would work on all tanned skintypes, and you wouldn't need to change to color of your paths when the seasons change...


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 26, 2014)

Clear patterns/color. By that, I mean that it will be see-through. For example, if you lay a pattern on the ground, and part of it is clear, the grass underneath would be visible. That would really help in making paths.

(okay, I'm not sure if that made _any_ sense.)


----------



## wolv (Oct 26, 2014)

bring back the acorn festival from wild world! I loved that!

the novelty of having to collect different acorns for furniture was fun! i was looking forward to it on NL only to find out they don't celebrate it anymore!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 26, 2014)

stitchmaker said:


> Able to place more items on pieces of furniture.  Some set only allow 2 things and it becomes a pain.
> Villager picture can be placed on the wall.  Or a bookcase that you can place items on.  Trophy, HHA prize and other things can go on there.
> 
> Able to make save different sets of your favorite clothing.  Click on the clothing and find your set right away.
> ...



literally all of these were terrible suggestions...

why should we be able to steal brewster's cafe from him and then waltz in and completely revamp the thing to our taste? that would just be mean


----------



## Durk (Oct 26, 2014)

Some things I want in the next game:
-More slots for patterns to take with you.
-Being able to get more people in your town. Only 3 visitors isn't that much, especially when you have a lot of friends and you want them all to come to your town.
-More things to do at night.
-Being able to place bushes next to clifs.
-More decorations for festivities like Christmass or Halloween.
-Being able to move furniture when someone else is in your town, but only when they are not in your house.
-Being able to decide where new villagers place there houses or being able to build new house spots as pwps. New villagers can only move in on one of those house spots and when they leave, the spot will be free for someone else to move in.

I know that it's much, but I just need this things.


----------



## Mekan1 (Oct 26, 2014)

What I want:
-Redd to run a shop
-Kicks to combine with the able sisters aswell as Gracie
and that is all i can think of

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of yes, and also actual meals at brewster's

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my, my last idea is multi-ordinance everything elese was said


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 26, 2014)

I think being able to customize villager pictures would be nice. Maybe you could make them to where they stand on their own like now, or that they hang on the wall. You could also cuztomize/change the color of the frames


----------



## MaeCie (Oct 26, 2014)

I definitely want more interactions with villagers and for them to NOT all have the same dialogue it gets boring talking to them lol


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 26, 2014)

MaeCie said:


> I definitely want more interactions with villagers and for them to NOT all have the same dialogue it gets boring talking to them lol



100% true xD


----------



## princesse (Oct 26, 2014)

kathyceeiscool said:


> Make computers & laptops functional! If you have one it could be an online catalog so you could order stuff after Nook's is closed if you forgot something and it can still arrive by 9 AM in the morning. They could mark the prices up similar to the HHA Showcase or something.
> 
> So yeah, what do you guys think they should add/change for the next game?



Omg, that would be so awesome! oooh, what if you can connect the nintendo to a real life computer, similar to connecting a nintendo to a wii? Then maybe you can order from there, and see all of the upcoming events. Oh, and (will possibly hold some storage on the computer) create a dream town? Like instead of usuing other websites to put where paths should be, you could choose a certain area to view * the actual town section* and put fake bushes and flowers so you can see what works easier.  Once again, it might not happen, but if it did it would be really cool 
EDIT: Probably wouldn't be such a good idea now that I think about it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



MaeCie said:


> I definitely want more interactions with villagers and for them to NOT all have the same dialogue it gets boring talking to them lol



Yes, that would be cool ^.^. maybe a submit page that other people could put on with sample dialogue if nintendo workers get low on ideas ?


----------



## LucasofLeaftown (Oct 26, 2014)

Actually, I would love to be able to cook in the game! And also an ingredient store run by Franklin!


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 26, 2014)

I expect a possible Wii U title to be a big combination of what made Wild World and New Leaf so great. Maybe going back to the 15 villager limit of the original Gamecube? New villager species? A bigger Main Street?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 26, 2014)

I like most of these ideas! Very interesting!


----------



## princesse (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I like most of these ideas! Very interesting!



^^^^


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 3, 2014)

LONG HAIR STYLES. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. 
I do not have short hair in real life and it makes me said that I _have_ to have it in this game.


----------



## magsley (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay, this might sound crazy, but have an online Plaza area like MMO-style. Think Prontera in Ragnarok Online (for those that played it), where you can interact with hundreds of players. Obviously memory would mean there'd have to be a limit to how many people can be there at a time, so maybe you can see the first 100 people that are there when you log on? Or even have guilds or clubs where mayors can meet up! Or even merge that with a unique type of "Main Street" for player item trading? Obviously towns are sacred places where we don't want random rude 12 year olds trampling flowers and stealing, so a plaza would be an effective way to meet people and trade stuff.

Also... CONTROLLING WHERE VILLAGERS PLACE PLOTS. Make it the exact same as placing a Public Works project, except you are with Nook, not Isabelle. Like I imagine you load up the game for the day, and Nook is standing outside yourself saying something like "X villager is scheduled to move into town tomorrow, let's find a spot for their home, hm?"

And while I'm on that... having a much much more precise way to place public works projects instead of the "inch around slowly and scroll through ALL of Isabelle's frickin text until you get the exact place"


----------



## Autaven (Nov 4, 2014)

^^ I love the idea of an online place to play with people. I'm very active and end up being friends with people who I then never see them on playing again and it makes me sad. It would be nice to have the instant option of playing with others!

I am really hoping they bring out another game soon, even for the WiiU would be sweet. I'd like the option (I'm sure others agree) of picking where villager's houses go!


----------



## magsley (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh and bigger towns would be nice too, I think. As I start getting more Public Works Projects done, my town is feeling smaller and more cramped. I think the WiiU is more than capable hardware-wise of supporting larger towns. At least 1.5x is not 2x bigger. And more villagers! Bumping the limit to 12 - 14.

Also the little things like being able to drop items on QR code paths....... gets really obnoxious in towns where there is only 1% not covered by path tiles!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH and also having more dialogue for the villagers. Like in system updates or DLC packs you could download that had newly written dialogue, I often get bored reading the same dialogue over and over from villagers (especially since I have 3 peppys)


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2014)

you become a God and you decide who gets to live or die


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 5, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> you become a God and you decide who gets to live or die



Oh well that surely isn't wrong or over powered in any way. ^_^


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 5, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> you become a God and you decide who gets to live or die



That is the best idea yet xD


----------



## magsley (Nov 5, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> you become a God and you decide who gets to live or die



The next Animal Crossing is actually Black & White 3


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2014)

I have another stupid idea

a friendship meter in other words a meter that basically well tells you how close you are to a villager
that go from 

Not so good/could be better/acquaintances/friends/Good friends/best friends


each level get's harder to achieve

once again..stupid idea but it would be nice to know which villager(s) you are the closes with instead of having to wait
for vtines day or your bday |:C


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

You know what I'd like? Being able to turn on/off whether or not villagers move in and out. I like games that I can walk away from for a few days, weeks, or even months when it gets stale and come back when I feel like it, without worrying if my favorite villager has left for the void. I feel like if I don't talk to every villager every day then I might lose one and when I feel forced to play a game every day it gets stale faster, it's a tedious cycle.

You know what else would be cool? Every so often a villager says my place is great and I should host a party, hosting parties would be a fun way to boost friendship with villagers you like.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 12, 2014)

Choice for who moves in.
Like Isabelle would show you a list of maybe 5 villagers (perhaps with different personalities?) and you could choose which of the 5 you'd let move in.

I'd like that.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 12, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> LONG HAIR STYLES. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.
> I do not have short hair in real life and it makes me said that I _have_ to have it in this game.



i know that feel sister


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 14, 2014)

how about a separate inventory for tools? tools take up like 1/2 the space unless you put them in letters.


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Nov 14, 2014)

I would love Bat villagers.
Or we could have a bat mail carrier for night orders instead of Pete. 
It would also be nice if they upped the regularity or campers. Not a camper in months for me


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 14, 2014)

aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> I would love Bat villagers.
> Or we could have a bat mail carrier for night orders instead of Pete.
> It would also be nice if they upped the regularity or campers. Not a camper in months for me



that would be really cute omg.

and my friend mentioned a really cute idea: bigger maps(i was complaining about how 10 is not enough villagers) and then she said
what if everyone had scooters to get around easier
i figure it would be just like a normal tool where you/villagers can just pull it out whenever and use it
bonus if they even get little helmets and elbow pads


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 14, 2014)

Hedgehog villagers. In my opinion they'd be the cutest thing since melba


----------



## flea (Nov 15, 2014)

+1 long hair, plot placement. 
would kind if like to choose in what order to upgrade my house. i was wanting to build a basement in one of my houses but i had to build a second story first. 
also, pet snakes/turtles.


----------



## Ryoshiko (Nov 16, 2014)

Pirate said:


> Give laptops more colours. I'd like a pink laptop, not just black or white.
> 
> Also, the one thing I've mentioned on these forums a few times before, actual bunny/cat ears that aren't hoods. Just headbands that you can wear.


there is one desk where the laptop has pink on it, it's like a pink cover, "home-computer rack"


----------



## Murray (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like the next game to be a bit less geometric~ as in the town should have more geographic variety.

Also on the wii u, inventory on the gamepad would be the greatest thing ever and it would be a crime if it didn't happen


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

Like the little nes games from the gamecube version


----------



## ilovebob123 (Nov 17, 2014)

I think there needs to be a better way of placing PWPs and houses, like a grid system. Longer opening hours, more customisations, more hairstyles, (like longer hairstyles for girls) bringing back the villager's stronger personalities. I think there is a lot of small things that could be a lot better.


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 18, 2014)

A BACKPACK - To carry stuff in OR a toolbox or similar to carry shoves/nets/etc

A way to trade with friends without having to travel to their town and spend an hour dropping bells. Like send a balloon gift to them as a surprise or send them items in letters. Or something else that would be good and even more efficient is expand the bank and a safety deposit box and whatever you put in the box the other person can take and you can transfer bells using the ABM.

Or better yet make an actual trading feature.

The ability to choose where to put your new villagers. No reason not to do this.

I always thought it would be cool if they added RPG elements. I know it wouldn't really make sense but I just like leveling up so maybe it could be small changes like when you catch bigger fish you get experience faster and then the amount of time a fish has to get away increases from like 0.5 seconds to 0.6 and then gradually to 1s.

More badges because I like badges.

It would be kinda cool if the weather had effects on your character so you would have to wear specific clothing during certain seasons. We already get tanned in the sun if we don't wear a hat so why not have it so you run slower when it's cold unless you wear a jacket? Not that much slower that it would break the game but just slightly so it's noticeable. When you have bad luck on a certain day you trip all the time so this would be no different.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 19, 2014)

- being able to send letters with gifts to your online friends 

- being able to actually touch others like handshaking or giving them cuties hugs (oh sometimes I really want to hug them )

- being able to take villagers with you to the island or other people's towns


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree with those who suggest we get to have more control where villagers put their plots when they start to move in. 
It's very annoying when they plot right on your plants, right in front of your house or just in bad spots that get in the way.

We also really need more to do. When I get in the mood to play a game, I like to play for several hours a day. With AC I can play for 2 at max a day and I'm done. There is technically a lot to do, but it's all things that are quick.


I would also like the ability to re-name/nickname Villagers. 


- - - Post Merge - - -



avsrule247 said:


> A BACKPACK - To carry stuff in OR a toolbox or similar to carry shoves/nets/etc
> 
> A way to trade with friends without having to travel to their town and spend an hour dropping bells. Like send a balloon gift to them as a surprise or send them items in letters. Or something else that would be good and even more efficient is expand the bank and a safety deposit box and whatever you put in the box the other person can take and you can transfer bells using the ABM.
> 
> ...




I agree to all of this, honestly. Especially the trade feature, placing villagers, and the RPG part. I'm a huge RPG fan and I feel like leveling up in something could be rewarding. Even if it's just fishing. You could start with low level fish, and as you level up in fishing, you get larger fish that sell for more/are more rare to donate to the museum. Probably could do something similar with bug catching as well.


----------



## Branki (Nov 20, 2014)

MORE STORAGE, Im always running out of space because I don't want to sale anything ......lol


----------

